# 8 N INVENTORY



## NURSE KATE (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello my father has decided to close his inventory on 8 n ford parts and most original part Fenders ext. I do not know where to start to move this much inventory. Does anyone have an idea where to start or were to list it?
.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

NURSE KATE said:


> Hello my father has decided to close his inventory on 8 n ford parts and most original part Fenders ext. I do not know where to start to move this much inventory. Does anyone have an idea where to start or were to list it?
> .


Were there other distributors in your are or region to see the surplus to? Or is there someone who would take over the business? About 10 years ago, there was a boom for restoring these classic machines, but I've not heard in a while people doing this. The markets are going in all sort of directions that's it's anyone's guess now. 

I do know the 1980s to 1990s John Deere & Yanmar compact tractor restores are still steady. People are looking at diesels. However, the 8N machines are easy to maintain and work on too.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I suppose you could start by putting together an inventory, and decide what price to put on it. List the inventory as a complete bulk sale on Ebay or take out an ad in a magazine such at Antique Power, for instance.


----------

